# Hey from Staffordshire!



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello, my names Sarah, i'm From Sunny stoke in Staffs.

I breed mice, multi-mammates and rats of all colours and coat types.
I originally got into breeding through my exotic hobby (yep snakes) but after my original foursome of mice started producing babies of satin and long coats, i got that twinkle in my eye and it expanded from there!!

I now breed for the pet trade as well as still feeder food.

I also keep a couple of exotic species of mice including Egypian spiny, Striped grass (or zebra mice) and hairless mice too, i am currently on the look out for Pygmy dormice and Mouse-like hamsters to add to my ever growing family.

So thats my current position, hope to get to know you all a bit better soon


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome to our forum 

Hope to see some pics of your furry family soon


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome sounds like you have a houseful


----------



## Cornishman (Apr 10, 2009)

Angelmouse said:


> Welcome sounds like you have a houseful


I beleive its a loft full actually , least it was when her multi mammates escaped :lol: sorry Sarah couldnt resist .... :roll:


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Hehe! My mother would kill me if any of our brood escaped. Welcome anyways


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Aye but i've not had anything escape since that! thank goodness!
I've bodged all the tanks up and they had mesh over the lids so hopefully we've sussed it now


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiyas


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi!!

God, escapees!!


----------

